# 328X28 Stoptechs FS(Cross Post from MKIII Forum)



## 95vento (May 28, 2002)

*328X28 Stoptechs FS $1400 (SOLD)*

SOLD!!!!!!!!








NEW Stoptech Big Brakes for Mk3 VR6/Corrado VR6. Comes with 328x28 slotted two piece rotors, BLACK 4-piston calipers, hats, brackets, hardware, front stainless lines, and pads. Opened box but never unwrapped anything. Meant to install these but plans have changed. Price reduced to $1400, includes shipping within lower 48 states. 









_Modified by 95vento at 10:04 AM 9-24-2004_


_Modified by 95vento at 12:40 AM 12-13-2004_


----------



## 95vento (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS(Cross Post from MKIII Forum) (95vento)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 95vento (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS(Cross Post from MKIII Forum) (95vento)*


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS(Cross Post from MKIII Forum) (95vento)*

What size wheel is required?


----------



## 95vento (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS(Cross Post from MKIII Forum) (briang)*

17 inch. You might need spacers depending on the rims you have. Do a search under Stoptech. There's a post by Eric from the TireRack which mentions which rims clear these braks.


----------



## 95vento (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS(Cross Post from MKIII Forum) (95vento)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 95vento (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS(Cross Post from MKIII Forum) (95vento)*


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS(Cross Post from MKIII Forum) (95vento)*

bump for sweet set and sweeter price!


----------



## 95vento (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS(Cross Post from MKIII Forum) (1.9..16vTurbo)*

bump


----------



## 95vento (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS(Cross Post from MKIII Forum) (95vento)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 95vento (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS(Cross Post from MKIII Forum) (95vento)*


----------



## 95vento (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS(Cross Post from MKIII Forum) (95vento)*


----------



## 95vento (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS(Cross Post from MKIII Forum) (95vento)*


----------



## 95vento (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS(Cross Post from MKIII Forum) (95vento)*


----------



## 95vento (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS(Cross Post from MKIII Forum) (95vento)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 95vento (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS $1400 (95vento)*


----------



## Kolache (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS $1400 (95vento)*

Would they fit a 2000 jetta vr6 with 18x8 wheels witha 225/40-18 tire? get back to me and lemme kno...Oh and its a full set right...


_Modified by Kolache at 1:34 AM 10-6-2004_


----------



## 95vento (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS $1400 (Kolache)*

These won't directly fit the MKIV vehicle. Sorry.


----------



## 95vento (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS $1400 (95vento)*


----------



## vdubspeed88 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS $1400 (95vento)*

if i only had the money


----------



## 95vento (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS $1400 (95vento)*

bump


----------



## 95vento (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS $1400 (95vento)*

Makes a great X-mas gift.


----------



## 95vento (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS $1400 (95vento)*

I'll even include free gift wrap!


----------



## STREETWISE (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS $1400 (95vento)*

IM INTERESTED IN THE BRAKE KIT AND I HAVE CASH. ALSO I LIVE ON LONG ISLAND . EMAIL ME. IF ORICE IS RIGHT ILL MEET YOU TOMMORROW


----------



## 95vento (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS $1400 (STREETWISE)*

check your IM.


----------



## 95vento (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS $1400 (95vento)*

Best Brakes around!


----------



## STREETWISE (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS $1400 (95vento)*

check your im


----------



## 95vento (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS $1400 (STREETWISE)*


----------



## 95vento (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS $1400 (95vento)*

Holiday Bump!


----------



## 95vento (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS $1400 (95vento)*


----------



## 95vento (May 28, 2002)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS $1400 (95vento)*

18 days left until X-Mas


----------



## Der T4 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS $1400 (95vento)*

I sent you an IM, please reply.


----------



## Der T4 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: 328X28 Stoptechs FS $1400 (Der T4)*

*SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD*


----------

